# Site Redesign



## Michael Morris (Nov 15, 2003)

Would you guys like a new site layout? (looks at the current one and cringes)


----------



## HellHound (Nov 15, 2003)

I was QUITE proud of the 1950's style of the site!

But we are about to put it through a redesign to make it a lot easier to maintain.

What would you suggest?

(PS: Love the Avatar, oh Shadow of PKitty)


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 15, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> I was QUITE proud of the 1950's style of the site!
> 
> But we are about to put it through a redesign to make it a lot easier to maintain.
> 
> ...




Something PHP based.  Here, I'll go to work on something (Needs to design something or will go insane)...


----------



## Verequus (Nov 15, 2003)

I don't like that on the entry page is a big DUSK writing, but it is no link itself. I had to search for the link. Otherwise I didn't find something mentionable.

BTW, still looking for a job for me? ;-)


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 15, 2003)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/hosted/ENPublishing/

Ok, here's the first draft of the new page.  It is similar to the Dusk site, but uses a new set of back end files that should prove to be more scaleable (I'm already having problems with the Dusk site - but I'm applying the lessons learned there here).

PHP isn't any harder to use than HTML and with time I should be able to apply some changes that will make it easier for others to update the site.  As things stand now I'm keeping the PHP source files filled with commentary so that every section of code and what it does is explained in the file itself.

The primary advantage of a PHP site is that you can implement sitewide changes by changing a single file.  Unlike the current site's set up, if I want to change the menu to the right (new releases) then I simply change newreleases.php.  Every site that includes new releases.php will then have it updated.

Anyway, feedback is welcome.  This is the point that major changes can be made - later one it could be a major pain to implement them.  Now is also the time to learn whether or not you like the setup.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 17, 2003)

Do I have a greenlight to proceed?


----------



## Verequus (Nov 17, 2003)

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> Do I have a greenlight to proceed?



I like the design - although I find that a white text on a black background is more straining for the eyes than other combinations. Here in the forum the text is white on gray background, for example.


----------



## Dextra (Nov 18, 2003)

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> Do I have a greenlight to proceed?




Not yet.


----------



## tensen (Nov 21, 2003)

Hmm, I never really worked with .php before..
I'm still working on the redesign of the Dark Quest website using cascading style sheets.  The website itself is only about a year out of date now, since I never got around to much updates last year.

The thing you state as a primary advantage with .php isn't a big deal.  Pretty easy to use templates in standard html using a good software tool such as Dreamweaver.  Thats what the old Dark Quest used.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 22, 2003)

tensen said:
			
		

> Hmm, I never really worked with .php before..
> I'm still working on the redesign of the Dark Quest website using cascading style sheets.  The website itself is only about a year out of date now, since I never got around to much updates last year.
> 
> The thing you state as a primary advantage with .php isn't a big deal.  Pretty easy to use templates in standard html using a good software tool such as Dreamweaver.  Thats what the old Dark Quest used.




Try to update them all at once in straight HTML.  It's a pain.  

PHP is what makes these boards possible.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 24, 2003)

I'm still awaiting word on whether or not to begin coding something.  It will take an estimated 4 days to build the new pages, something I'm not keen on doing without official go ahead.


----------



## Dextra (Nov 24, 2003)

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> I'm still awaiting word on whether or not to begin coding something.  It will take an estimated 4 days to build the new pages, something I'm not keen on doing without official go ahead.




I don't like the design.
We want PHP, yes, but the white on black is too minimalist and painful to read.
If you can hold off 'til December, we'll have more time to dedicate to the project- right now we're in the midst of exams and pre-X-mas preparations.  Come mid-December (after my birthday <g>), we'll have much more time and be more communicative!


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 24, 2003)

Dextra said:
			
		

> I don't like the design.
> We want PHP, yes, but the white on black is too minimalist and painful to read.
> If you can hold off 'til December, we'll have more time to dedicate to the project- right now we're in the midst of exams and pre-X-mas preparations.  Come mid-December (after my birthday <g>), we'll have much more time and be more communicative!




Cool.


----------

